
What to look for in a technical co-founder - karolamora
https://pilot.co/blog/what-to-look-for-in-a-technical-co-founder/
======
iamflimflam1
_At an early-stage startup, a technical cofounder is responsible for actually
developing the product that you envision._

Why does this always feel like the technical guy is going to be shouldering an
awful lot of the hard work?

